
An Enclave of Brazilians Is Testing Insular Japan - echair
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/02/world/asia/02japan.html?_r=1&oref=slogin
======
delackner
The Japan I live in would rather their country disappear than be filled with
non-Japanese. Thus the fevered rush to develop robots that can care for the
elderly.

